# Gunsmithing School



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been knocking around the idea of learning the art of gunsmithing. I do most of the work on gun guns now and have built a 1911, not that that means anything. I think there is a market in my area for a gunsmith and was curious if anyone had any experience with any of the online gunsmith schools?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cappaletti (Apr 4, 2010)

I have taken 3 gunsmithing courses. The first one was in 1975. The school was the North American
School of Firearms, Newport Beach, CA (correspondence course). This course was mentioned in the
NRA Gunsmithing Guide - Updated. I found it to be geared more towards the shooter than the gunsmith.
The school is no longer in existence. Last year I took a "quickie" course from Phoenix State Univ. I got
what I paid for. I am presently enrolled with Ashworth College and have 1 lesson to complete and I
will be finished with it. I found it to be a really good course and much more to my liking than the other
2. Hope this helps some...:smt1099


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Pennsylvania Gunsmith School: Pittsburgh PA

i've been looking into the above for awhile, I'm certainly too pre-occupied to attend for awhile, but if I ever get out I am seriously considering going. it's looks and sounds legit by all current intel, but i've yet to speak with a graduate.


----------



## cappaletti (Apr 4, 2010)

*Update*

This is sorta an update on my original post..completed the gunsmithing course thru Ashworth College and I really enjoyed it..AGI (American Gunsmithing Institute) also has some great courses for gunsmiths and armorers. In the last several months I have purchased around 35 of their armorer's DVD's and in my opinion they're really good...you can check them out online or google 'em if u want....

HAPPY GUNSMITHING !!!


----------



## Cashopteacher (Sep 16, 2011)

When time allows I am looking at Penn foster online school myself for gunsmithing. I took there locksmith class and it was great. Very much worth the $1000 I spent on it since you recieve many tools to help get you started and great information. Has anyone else tried this school and how was it for them??


----------



## cappaletti (Apr 4, 2010)

if ur looking for a gunsmithing school the on line schools will give u the basics but actually attending a school is much better due to the "hands on". Yavapai Community College. Murray State, Lassen Community College, Trinidad Junior College, Montgomery County Community College, Piedmont Community College are a few of the schools that offer degrees/certificate programs...hope this helps...


----------

